# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Алфавит женских недостатков глазами мужчин

## Irina

*Алфавит женских недостатков глазами мужчин
Что же больше всего раздражает в нас мужчин???* 

*
Болтливость* - женские телефонные разговоры или беседы с соседкой могут длиться часами.
Мужчина не понимают, что такое "милый треп" и полагают, что из разговора надо непременно получить ценную информацию, применимую к жизни...
ОНИ категорически отвергают ТЕРАПЕВТИЧЕСКИЙ эффект разговора "ни о чем".
По их мнению говорить НАДО кратко и по делу, НО сами они при этом тоже любят поболтать с представительницами прекрасного пола...

*Вымогательство* - вытягивание многозначительных слов о любви, обещаний жениться или ... "Иринке муж на день рождения подарил РЕНО..." И мужчина тут же понимает, что его подарок, например, золотое колечко с ... , меркнет по сравнению с подарком другого мужчины. И чувствует он себя виноватым и униженным...

*Губы в помаде* - какой-то зануда подсчитал, что за всю жизнь мужчина съедает не менее 3 кг помады. Правда, непонятно как производились подсчеты?...

*Диетомания* - это когда женщина решается воплотить свою заветную диетическую мечту в жизнь и при этом сажает на "голодный" паек любимого мужчину. Утверждение "ужин отдай врагу" им, мужчинам, очень не нравится, если, конечно, этот ужин не переподает им...

*Ехидство* - попасться на острый язычок женщины, особенно любимой - для них испытание похлеще средневекового сожжения на костре...
Сильный пол не допускает даже иронии в свой адрес и считает недостатками наше умение острить и язвить.
*
Жеманство* - мужчины не понимают, почему большинство женщин так любят "ломаться", кривляться, строить из себя недотрог, особенно, когда "дело доходит до... дела"

*Зеркалофилия* - говорят, что самая страшная пытка для женщины - это подарить ей 100 новых платьев и запереть в комнате без зеркал.
Да, мы любим покрасоваться перед зеркалом - ну, что здесь плохого?!! - чтобы выглядеть на все 100. НО по статистике, и сами мужчины проводят перед волшебным стеклом не меньше времени. Только бритье занимает не менее 3 мин. ежедневно...
*
Истеричность* - они убеждены, что каждая женщина - истеричка, а если нет... ТО умело это скрывает!!!
(без комментариев!)

*Карьеризм* - многих мужчин раздражают женщины, сделавшие карьеру или то, что женщина зарабатывает больше!
Это зависть. А если даме удалось при этом еще и создать семью или хотя бы родить ребенка, ТО ее мужчины-неудачники готовы "стереть" с лица земли!
И все из-за того, чтобы не испытывать перед ней острого ощущения собственной несостоятельности.

*Логика* - о-о-о!!! пресловутая женская логика - излюбленная тема мужских анекдотов.
На самом же деле ЖЕНСКАЯ логика - это ТА, которая неподвластна МУЖСКОЙ логике.

*"Мыльные оперы"* - они недоумевают, зачем тратить время на просмотр 538 серий "Санты БАРБАРЫ", например, если содержание фильма можно пересказать за 10 мин???..

*Обидчивость* - они уверены, что женщины вечно делают из мухи слона и обижаются как по поводу, так и без всякого повода.
А все из корыстных соображений - считают они. Чтобы после примирения потребовать от мужчины исполнения любых своих желаний.

*Плутовство* - восточная мудрость гласит: "Женщина ест вдвое больше мужчины, она ВЧЕТВЕРО хитрее его, вшестеро решительнее, в восемь раз сладострастнее..."
Интересно, что из всего этого мужчины делают акцент на хитрости - "он и глазом не успел моргнуть, а она на галстуке привела его загс. Вот плутовка!"

*Ревность* - дама идет под руку с другом/ мужем и вдруг замечает, что его взгляд задержался на роскошном декольте блондинки... и она тут же (или чуть позже) закатывает ему сцену ревности.
Мужчины считают, что женщина должна понимать - "пожирающие" мужские взгляды - это не более, чем инстинкт самца...

*Сборы* - он уже стоит в дверях или заводит машину, а ей надо еще минимум час, чтобы привести себя в порядок "от ресниц до кончиков ногтей".

*Упрёки* - вечные советы и упреки под руку: "не так ведешь машину!" или "ну, кто так забивает гвозди?!.." или "ты меня не слушаешь..."

*Флирт* - если вы в присутствии избранника мимоходом улыбнулись прохожему или коллеге мужского пола, он, ваш избранник, может расценить это как приглашение соперника к ...
интиму, не меньше.

*Чудачества* - порой женщины сами не знают чего хотят...
Мужчин это настораживает и пугает.

*Шопоголизм* - мужчина, с честью переживший многочасовое хождение его дамы сердца по бутикам со всеми посещениями примерочных, считает себя чуть ли не героем.
Но, если честно, заслуживает уважения - не каждому это по силам!
*
Эмансипация* - женщина, которая все "сама, сама, сама..." может быть, и вызывает своей независимостью уважение у мужчин, но... не провоцирует эротический интерес.

*Яркость* - когда мужчина остановил свой выбор на "серой мышке", женщины чуть ли не хором изумляются "ну, что он в ней нашел?!" - ничего, просто такую "серенькую" не уведут.
А вот яркость, незаурядность внешности и ума, напротив, мужчин отпугивает - ведь надо соответствовать, а далеко не каждому это удается.

----------

